# مجموعة كتب الدكتور مشهور غنيم لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه



## eng_islam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مجموعة كتب الدكتور مشهور غنيم لتصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه - جامعة القاهره وذلك بالكود المصري لـ 2007
الجزء الأول ويتضمن :
1- Design of single reinforced sections
2- Design of double reinforced sections
3- Design of T-beams
4- Design for Shear
5- Design for simple and continous beams
6- Design for Torsion
7- Design for combined Shear and Torsion
8- Truss models for reinforced concrete beams
9- AND MORE
الجزء الأول

http://www.4shared.com/file/75471896/aeb8126c/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_1_-_DR_Mashhour_A_Ghoneim.html

الجزء الثاني ويتضمن :
1- Soild Slabs
2- Hollow Blocks
3- Flat Slabs
4- Paneled Beams
5- Stairs
6- Short Columns
7- Eccentric Sections
8- Slender Columns
9- Frams
الجزء الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/75490154/e45edec7/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_2_-_DR_Mashhour_A_Ghoneim.html


الجزء الثالث والأخير ويتضمن :
1- Reinforced concrete Frames, Arches and Arched slabs
2- Design of Deep Beams and Corbels
3- Deflections of Reinforced concrete members
4- Crack control of reinforced concrete members
5- Design of shallow foundations and pile caps
6- Design of raft foundations
7- Strut-and-tie model for reinforced concrete members
8- Fundamentals of prestressed concrete members
9- Flexural design of prestressed concrete members
10- Shear and Torsion in prestressed members
11- Analysis of continuous prestressed beams
الجزء الثالث والأخير 

http://www.4shared.com/file/75571976/faa58670/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_3_-_DR_Mashhour_A_Ghoneim.html


ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## eng_islam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

روابط أخرى شغاله على الـ Rapidshare

الجزء الأول
http://rapidshare.com/files/172575819/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_1_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf


الجزء الثاني 
http://rapidshare.com/files/172583885/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_2_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf


الجزء الثالث والأخير
http://rapidshare.com/files/172592765/Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_3_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf


----------



## rwmam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك ووفقك الله لما فيه خير الناس وخير نفسك


----------



## swa_uka (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ونفعك الله بما نفعتنا به


----------



## mr_bnsf (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل والى الامام دوما


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

والله اعجز عن شكرك فجزيت الجنه ان شاء الله
ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاهلاوى للابد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يااخى وتسلم على هذه الكتب الرائعه


----------



## إنشائي طموح (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ونفع الله بك


----------



## rwmam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وشكرا مقدما وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

والله يا اخى تسلم الايادى وعيدكم مبارك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هلمت (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك*

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتب الثلاثة الرائعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hitman1988 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاته
مشكور يا اخ ع الكتاب ولكن هل تنزيل الكتاب علي الانترنت مسموح به ام لا اصل دكتور مشهور بيديني في الكلية والله اعلم هل هو عارف ان الكتاب نزل ع النت ولا لأ لان كده محدش من الطلبه هيشتري الكتاب و هينزلوه من ع النت والراجل كده هيخسر خاصه ان المجموعه ب 150 جنيه وده مبلغ كبير علي بعض الطلبه ولكن الكتاب يستاهل من ناحيه المضمون ومن ناحيه الطباعه 
وشكرا


----------



## زينوسوفت (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amaino (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود
لكن أستسمحك ان ترفعه على موقع أخر


----------



## محمد شحات مسعد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## احمد الديب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الغالي علي هذا المجهود وعلي الكتاب الاكثر من رائع وفعلا مصر ولادة


----------



## mokh (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع يا بش مهندس 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## amr_zaki (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الكتب ممتازة و انا بحول الله سارسل من يشترى لى نسخة من القاهرة
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## أبو يمن (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا eng_islam 
على هذه المشاركة المتميزة وأود منك تنزيل الكتب في غير الموقعين السابقين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر 
بدييييييييييييييييييييييع بدييييييييييييييييييييييييع بدييييييييييييييييييييييييع
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## اسلام الكبير (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل*


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور​*​


----------



## mhany80 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجموعة الكتب القيمة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث مباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## دلس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم يدك أخي العزيز علي هذا الكتلب الرائع


----------



## اسلام الكبير (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس اسلام و يا ريت المزيد من هذه النوعية الفريدة الرائعة.


----------



## محمد وراثه (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخي كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب من فتره


----------



## alzaeime (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


ان شاء الله نستفيد


والى الامام اخي




تحياتي


----------



## NAK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## هيثم البطل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك فعلا كتب ممتازه - كانت فين من زمان دى يا باشمهندس تسلم ايدك


----------



## Eng_M1986 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد المجموعه تحفه 
مش عارف اشكرك ازاى


----------



## احمد مبروك احمد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك دائما الى الخير 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير
*​قال رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم " أفضل الناس المؤمن العالم الذي إذا أًحتيج إليه نفع . . . " :28:
​


----------



## toky_pop2 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

thx ya man


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (20 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت موقع تاني وليكن الزيد شاير لان الموقع الاول بطئ جدا وفي الاخر بعد مانزلت الملف مبيفتحش وموقع الرابيد مش شغال عندي لاني في احدي دول الخلج والرابيد باشتراك مادي


----------



## kesbah (26 ديسمبر 2008)

قل دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات )
فلك بكل واحد حسنة


----------



## basemcivil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
هل هذا حلال أم حرام ؟
راقب نفسك


----------



## رائد أبو علاء (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## welly76 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور​


----------



## kehh (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود
ولقد سمعت عن دكتور اسمه عبد الرحمن 
ايضا له مؤلفات
الرجاء من يملكها ينزلها للموقع


----------



## عبير احمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> والله اعجز عن شكرك فجزيت الجنه ان شاء الله
> ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
> وجزاك الله كل خير


 


hitman1988 قال:


> السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور يا اخ ع الكتاب ولكن هل تنزيل الكتاب علي الانترنت مسموح به ام لا اصل دكتور مشهور بيديني في الكلية والله اعلم هل هو عارف ان الكتاب نزل ع النت ولا لأ لان كده محدش من الطلبه هيشتري الكتاب و هينزلوه من ع النت والراجل كده هيخسر خاصه ان المجموعه ب 150 جنيه وده مبلغ كبير علي بعض الطلبه ولكن الكتاب يستاهل من ناحيه المضمون ومن ناحيه الطباعه
> وشكرا


 


basemcivil قال:


> ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
> هل هذا حلال أم حرام ؟
> راقب نفسك


 
بارك الله بك أخي الكريم.. وأشكرك على حبك لنشر الفائدة..

ولكن أؤكد على التعليقات أعلاه، فأرجو استسماح صاحب الكتاب قبل نشره ألكترونياً، وأظنك لست مضطراً على حمل وزر الجميع في حال عدم سماح صاحب الكتاب بذلك، أليس كذلك؟؟ 

مع شكري مرة أخرى، وتحيــــــاتي..


----------



## نزار محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> والله اعجز عن شكرك فجزيت الجنه ان شاء الله
> ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
> وجزاك الله كل خير


 


hitman1988 قال:


> السلام عليكم ور حمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور يا اخ ع الكتاب ولكن هل تنزيل الكتاب علي الانترنت مسموح به ام لا اصل دكتور مشهور بيديني في الكلية والله اعلم هل هو عارف ان الكتاب نزل ع النت ولا لأ لان كده محدش من الطلبه هيشتري الكتاب و هينزلوه من ع النت والراجل كده هيخسر خاصه ان المجموعه ب 150 جنيه وده مبلغ كبير علي بعض الطلبه ولكن الكتاب يستاهل من ناحيه المضمون ومن ناحيه الطباعه
> وشكرا


 


basemcivil قال:


> ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
> هل هذا حلال أم حرام ؟
> راقب نفسك


 
بارك الله بك أخي الكريم.. وأشكرك على حبك لنشر الفائدة..

ولكن أؤكد على التعليقات أعلاه، فأرجو استسماح صاحب الكتاب قبل نشره ألكترونياً، وأظنك لست مضطراً على حمل وزر الجميع في حال عدم سماح صاحب الكتاب بذلك، أليس كذلك؟؟ 

مع شكري مرة أخرى، وتحيــــــاتي..


----------



## عبدالله الحفيان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد أخر الدراسات والأبحاث عن التربة السبخية رجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأء
أخوكم الباحث/ عبدالله الحفيان


----------



## عبدالله الحفيان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

من لديه أية معرفة عن التربة السبخية (السبخات بشكل عام إرسالها إلى البريد اللإلكتروني التالي
××××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع عنوان البريد الألكتروني أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات.. المشرف..


----------



## عادل ععع (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Al-Maher (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراُ جزيلاُ على هذه المراجع المهمة , بارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (4 يناير 2009)

مهما قلت لن اوفيك حقك وارجو ان يكافئك الله على هذه الهدية العظيمة ويبارك لك فى علمك ويزيدك منه


----------



## محمد عبده مصطفي (8 يناير 2009)

[مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور]


----------



## abosalah1 (8 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على المجموعه


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## وحيدعلى (8 يناير 2009)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## عاشق الخرسانه (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير هذه الكتب رائعه :73:


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 يناير 2009)

أنا نزلت الثلاث أجزاء و فعلا كتب ممتازة في تصميم الهياكل الخرسانية
ألف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## julian1985 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (24 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## انطوان فائق (26 يناير 2009)

thanx 
dr mashhor kan ostazy fe kolet el handasa


----------



## احمد غنيم (27 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدعماد (21 فبراير 2009)

يااسلام بقول الفخر اقولها لك انت رجل والرجال قليل.


----------



## محمدعماد (21 فبراير 2009)

يااسلام بكل الفخر اقولها لك انت رجل والرجال قليل.


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه تسلم ماقصرت


----------



## M777 (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_M.Makrem (9 أبريل 2009)

_ana mesh 3arf a2ol eah 3ala el adafa dee dee gamela gedan _
_we yarab temat3na 3ala tool we nastfed menk kaman we kaman _


----------



## asfoury (15 أبريل 2009)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر و اتمنى ان اري المزيد من المراجع المهمة ......... وفقك الله


----------



## abu Habib (29 مايو 2009)

100000000000000000000000شكر يا رائع


----------



## ابونمه (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## taha aref (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جداً وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng abdallah (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_islam (6 يونيو 2009)

basemcivil قال:


> ولكن عندي استفسار كيف حصلت علي هذه النسخه مع العلم انها كتب للبيع فقط ولا يوجد منها نسخ الكترونيه
> هل هذا حلال أم حرام ؟
> راقب نفسك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أخي الفاضل بالنسبة للنسخة الأصلية فهي عندي وقد أشتريتها بالفعل وقمت بعمل هذه النسخة ليعم الخير على الجميع.
بالنسبة للدكتور مشهور فأنا أعتقد أنه أهم شئ عنده هو أن ينشر علمه وخاصة أن ما في هذه الكتب يساوي أضعاف أضعاف سعرها وإن كان هذا السعر ما هو إلا سعر رمزي وليس المراد منه هو الربح المادي البحت.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_islam (6 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي الكريم.. وأشكرك على حبك لنشر الفائدة..
> 
> ولكن أؤكد على التعليقات أعلاه، فأرجو استسماح صاحب الكتاب قبل نشره ألكترونياً، وأظنك لست مضطراً على حمل وزر الجميع في حال عدم سماح صاحب الكتاب بذلك، أليس كذلك؟؟
> 
> مع شكري مرة أخرى، وتحيــــــاتي..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أخي الفاضل بالنسبة للنسخة الأصلية فهي عندي وقد أشتريتها بالفعل وقمت بعمل هذه النسخة ليعم الخير على الجميع.
بالنسبة للدكتور مشهور فأنا أعتقد أنه أهم شئ عنده هو أن ينشر علمه وخاصة أن ما في هذه الكتب يساوي أضعاف أضعاف سعرها وإن كان هذا السعر ما هو إلا سعر رمزي وليس المراد منه هو الربح المادي البحت.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ورد النيل (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدين علي (6 يونيو 2009)

:56:مشكور 
جزاك الله كل الخير:14:​


----------



## مهندس جهاد (13 فبراير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (13 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة في الجون


----------



## مهندس جهاد (5 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## génie civil (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## وحيدعلى (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## enghossam007 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أين تباع كتب الدكتور مشهور غتيم ....الاجزاء الثلاثة
؟؟؟


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب الرائعة وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## محمد حسن عبدالغنى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

:19::76::61::87::60::75::77::73::73::73::73::72::72::72::72::72::72::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Hany salem (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا بش مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## المهندس محمود حلمى (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاء خيرا وهدانا واياك الى الحق


----------



## hany nasry (18 مارس 2011)

ملـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيار شكرا ليك يا بشمهندز


----------



## ||refoo|| (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الكتاب جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed awaad (9 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_sabba7 (9 مايو 2011)

thanks too much


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## teo_is_me (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## engsenoo (30 يناير 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bboumediene (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الطالباني (16 أبريل 2012)

_*بارك الله جهودكم الطيبة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*_


----------



## engineer1000 (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar iraqi (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.بوشميس (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوي ممكن تضيف روابط جديدة مهم جدا بالنسبة لي الحصول على هذا الكتاب


----------



## Abd El Rahman Ez (29 مايو 2013)

كتب رائعة فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alialiali73 (29 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بالجهود وجعل علمكم في ميزان حسناتكم نشالله


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (29 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (16 يناير 2014)

من أفضل الكتب فى الخرسانه المسلحه بالكود المصرى 
:75:جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بنا وبك:75:​


----------



## mahmoud sayed sale (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن بناة الأهرام (31 مارس 2015)

:34:thank you :34:


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (4 أبريل 2015)

اهم مرجع لتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة باستخدام الكود المصري


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (4 أبريل 2015)

جزا الله خيرا كل من يثري المكتبة الانشائية للوطن العربي بهذه التحف العلمية


----------

